# Finde Mich Selbst Nicht Als Crafter



## voltus (1. September 2006)

HI,

tolles Programm!

Es funktioniert alles. Nur wenn ich nach craftern ingame Suche, werde ich selbst nicht angezeigt. Auf eurer HP wird alles richtig angezeigt.

Werde ich selbst rausgefiltert? Können andere die einen crafter suchen mich ingame finden?

Gruß

voltus


----------



## Roran (1. September 2006)

voltus schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> tolles Programm!
> 
> ...


Normaler weise, wirst Du nur dann in der Liste zu sehen sein,
wenn du das ITEM herstellen kannst,
wenn du es nicht herstellen kannst,
bist du nicht in der Liste von dem Item.


----------



## *Kaliya* (Gast) (30. September 2006)

ich hab genau das selbe problem

hab alles mit manuellem upload gemacht, auf der seite werden auch schön meine rezepte angezeigt, aber wenn ich dann ingame sehen will wer ein item das ich craften kann sehe ich zwar alle anderen aber mich selbst nicht. auch bekannte sehen mich nicht bei sachen die ich bauen kann.

woran kann das liegen?
habe eigentlich die selben einstellungen wie leute bei denen es geht


----------



## Rascal (2. Oktober 2006)

*Kaliya* schrieb:


> ich hab genau das selbe problem
> 
> hab alles mit manuellem upload gemacht, auf der seite werden auch schön meine rezepte angezeigt, aber wenn ich dann ingame sehen will wer ein item das ich craften kann sehe ich zwar alle anderen aber mich selbst nicht. auch bekannte sehen mich nicht bei sachen die ich bauen kann.
> 
> ...


Bist du dieda? http://www.buffed.de/?c=710001

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher wie oft der Blasccrafter aktualisiert wird...


----------



## Deika (11. März 2007)

Gibt es hierzu schon eine Lösung? Wird der Blascrafter weniger häufig aktualisiert als das Profil hier auf der Seite? Ich habe nämlich das gleiche Problem, im Profil stehen meine Rezepte drin, ingame aber bin ich nicht zu finden. 

Muss ich noch irgendwas extra einstellen? Oder wie lange dauert es, bis ich auch ingame im Blascrafter erscheine?


----------

